
Dangers and benefits of the freemium model – What we learn of Parse’s shutdown? - mignev
https://medium.com/@parseground/dangers-and-benefits-of-the-freemium-model-what-did-we-learn-out-of-parses-shutdown-79becb215c84#.ll4q8aodm
======
pivanov
Good one :)

